# Oh Graco....Sheltie-Poo grooming questions!



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

So my husband and I adopted a 7 month old sheltie-poodle mix on Tuesday. She's the sweetest thing on earth, but she came from a hoarder who allowed her coat to become terribly matted. Then the crazy lady tried to cut the mats out with SCISSORS and she has cuts and nicks all over her little body. She was shaved down at the foster mom's but she still has some mats between her toes. Whats the best way to deal with these on a very shy 'un-handled' dog? Also, what is the best way to maintain her coat while it grows back out a little bit?

Right now I've been using a very fine tooth flea comb and I work on her ears/tail/armpits every night is this ok to use to keep the tangles to a minimum? Should I be misting her coat with anything while I brush to minimize breakage and help keep her shiny and soft? I'm so new to this whole grooming scene all my previous dogs have been wash and go types. :help:

Flea Comb









Also and poodly grooming links you could send my way would be awesome!

My wish list from petedge...
Shears

Clippers

Snap on Combs

Face/Finish Comb

Table/Arm


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my! Is she cuuuute! I would recommend using small thread shears, if you dont have small grooming shears, to cut the matts from inbetween the toes. Use your flea comb to slide under the matt, and pull it above the toes with your fingers, then carefully snip above the comb. The comb will prevent you from snipping skin. You can use a greyhound comb, rather than a flea comb as she gets longer, as the flea comb will pull and break hair. Eventually, a slicker will be useful before combing, but she needs at least another half inch of hair before using that. You can mist her coat with a conditioning spray if you like, but good food and regular bathing will do wonders for growing back the coat. I bath weekly when trying to grow coat, and it certainly works..no idea why tho. Just keep getting her used to being touched and handled everywhere, and teach her to stand while you are brushing and combing, not laying down or on your lap. She is adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ditto on the cuuuteness! She is toooooo cute!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I got a small slicker brush today and a comb at rural king. I will give her a bath again tonight, cheep insurance to growing a coat, I'm ok with that. And I LOOOVE the smell of the berry tropiclean shampoo I have!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep..and a clean pup!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

What would you recommend for her face right now? The flea comb is starting to pull already and the other comb I got seems way too big. She was not a fan of getting her fluffy cheek brushed yesterday!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would just use a greyhound comb. You can use a soft slicker also if you have one, but if you don't have one, I wouldn't go buy one, as it will be useless when she gets longer. You will need a firm slicker then.


----------

